# Audi RIngs



## R33YSE (Dec 18, 2013)

Saw this on Facebook and thought it was worth a share haha


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Thats from my share to the TTOC!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Well, I'm happy


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------

